# Renting a car at Hurgahada



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

[

Can anyone assist me where do I go for renting a car in Hurgahada ?
Price per day ? Or a moth rent were I will need it for 30 days .
A car with AC and Automatic transmission , Small for two could be a Hyundia or any small but new not a junky car .You know what i mean something that we will be safe and not to brake down in the middle of no ware 
I have been searching the forums but did not find anything. Although many other great infomation that helped me a lot . Thanks to the Moderator and others . Great Job you guys.
Regards
Samer


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

You could book through easyjet or thomas cook.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Avis is also in Hurghada, if you want it cheaper, there are a lot of car rental agencies.
Normally tourists use taxis around Hurghada


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

samertalat said:


> [
> 
> Can anyone assist me where do I go for renting a car in Hurgahada ?
> Price per day ? Or a moth rent were I will need it for 30 days .
> ...


rental for decent car was 3000le approx for 1 month long term earlier this year, don't know how much for just one month. have no idea about automatic or not. sunrise car rental seem ok.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> rental for decent car was 3000le approx for 1 month long term earlier this year, don't know how much for just one month. have no idea about automatic or not. sunrise car rental seem ok.


Thanks will look in to it when i get there ,I do need a car for a whole month .
Thanks
Samer


----------

